# Reliance vs BSNL, which is better?



## nipunmaster (Nov 21, 2013)

I am a BSNL broadband user since 2006, and now i think its time to change. Recently they decrease the 20% discount given to government people to 10%, which has increased my bill. I currently use 950ULD plan, which gives 4MBPS speed with 8GB FUP, post FUP 512KBPS. I am a good downloader, so this plan is now not enough for me. I saw about the reliance THUNDER 1099 plan, which offers 4MBPS Unlimited wihout ANY FUP .
I have some queries regarding this, if anyone has experience with reliance broadband, please help me out

1)Is it really 4mbps unlimited? I mean i have seen that most ISPs only offer a maximum 70-80% of the max speed, except BSNL, i get 6mbps on my 4mbps, but is this true with reliance?

2)I sometimes play online games, so i am a bit concerned about pings, i get around 100-110ms ping in indian servers, and ~200 in EU servers. How much will be the ping with reliance broadband? Also does it have any disconnection problems?

3)I have a BSNL modem and am using WIFI on my laptop and mobile with it, just a single ON switch from the switchboard, and you can direcly use wifi, without having to log in, EVER. Now i heard that you have to log in every 24 hours in reliance, and that you cannot use wifi in your device without first logging in. Is this true? Is there ANY way i can make it work as flexible as BSNL?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 21, 2013)

if it works then reliance provides good speeds but that's the thing.it does not work as good as promised in all areas so unless you know some local reliance broadband user going for reliance connection is a bit of a gamble.many also claim that if you get unlucky then you will have a hard time dealing with reliance billing issues.as for the login you will never get the same flexibility as BSNL simply because reliance uses a different version of ADSL connectivity but login once in every 24 hours is not such a big deal considering people login much more than that to check their emails/social networking sites.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 21, 2013)

Always, *BSNL* ahead in terms of trustworthiness.


----------



## simond (Nov 22, 2013)

Yes i also agree, BSNL is best , 
Technically their network uses optical fibre for interconnecting the equipments , only last mile access is copper cable,
Some places now they starts Fibre to home services also.
Compare 3G its speed also good since most towers are connected by fibre not using Access pointer ,
They are poor marketers of their products and services :thumbup:


----------



## $hadow (Nov 22, 2013)

I always prefer BSNl.


----------



## nipunmaster (Nov 23, 2013)

so no takers for reliance BB i guess, still its too luring for me, any other BB plan with similar speeds with which i can download lots of stuff and also watch youtube within a budget of ~1000, i live in surat,GJ.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 23, 2013)

Always BSNL which is trustworthy compared to Reliance.


----------



## powerhoney (Nov 23, 2013)

BSNL all the way...


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 24, 2013)

nipunmaster said:


> so no takers for reliance BB i guess, still its too luring for me, any other BB plan with similar speeds with which i can download lots of stuff and also watch youtube within a budget of ~1000, i live in surat,GJ.


Don't you have any* Private cable BB service* there?
Such as Beam(Hyderabad region specialist),Alliance(Kolkata region specialist),etc.which may serve your purpose.


----------



## nipunmaster (Nov 26, 2013)

I have hathway, airlink, and YOU in my city, but sadly none of them are available in my area. Tikona is there, but i dont trust it.
I have reliance BB in my area. I think there may be some cyber cafes providing BB in my area, i saw a advt. from them, but i dont have any experience with them, neither have i seen those connections anywhere, is it advisable to go with them?


----------



## Vyom (Jan 1, 2014)

nipunmaster said:


> I have hathway, airlink, and YOU in my city, but sadly none of them are available in my area. Tikona is there, but i dont trust it.
> I have reliance BB in my area. I think there may be some cyber cafes providing BB in my area, i saw a advt. from them, but i dont have any experience with them, neither have i seen those connections anywhere, is it advisable to go with them?



Sorry for bumping. But I was looking at a new BB at my city, "Delhi".
Just wanted to know, did you opt for Reliance? If yes, then which plan?


----------

